

Mindful in May - evolve2k
http://www.mindfulinmay.org

======
khorwitz
Mindfulness for your work:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/focusr/fgdcnfgmneb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/focusr/fgdcnfgmneblnnldmaffhbniomfajlah)

Instead of focusing on your (i.e.) your breath, you can practice bringing your
focus back to your current task. Whenever you open a new tab, it shows your
current task in huge letters to prevent you from going on a downward spiral
(cough _hackernews_ cough :) before it starts.

